# Can i really find work



## lanie90 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I am looking for work in zeeland. I am a qualified business education teacher and only speak English. Is it possible for me to find a teaching job in this part of the Netherlands


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

Zeeland is sparsely populated so there probably wont be much work in your line of business.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, i agree with the last poster. Definitely not. I can't see anyone teaching in NL unless they speak Dutch. or you are going to teach English to expats..


----------

